# Refreshing Cabinets and Changing Color Using Gel Stains Video



## AustinPainter (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is a video I made about using Gel Stains to refresh worn and scratched cabinet doors or changing the color without having to strip the old finishes. 

This is our second video we have posted here. We did one a little while back about refinishing garage doors using Sikkens Cetol 123.

We appreciate the feedback and thanks for watching, let me know what you think.








Thanks, Doug


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

AustinPainter said:


> Hey everyone, this is a video I made about using Gel Stains to refresh worn and scratched cabinet doors or changing the color without having to strip the old finishes.
> 
> This is our second video we have posted here. We did one a little while back about refinishing garage doors using Sikkens Cetol 123.
> 
> ...


I tried to watch, but it sounds like your standing next to a waterfall.


----------



## AustinPainter (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, maybe I need a separate microphone. Better at painting than making videos. Thanks for trying to watch and posting a reply. Doug


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Its not bad. Looks like you know your stuff. I agree the sound needs work. Im also curious why thats not being done in a shop? You also cant really see the door that far away. I wouldnt delete it, just maybe do another and throw in some "before" and "after" photos or video of the doors on the cabinets with some close up shots too. Heres my personal experience about videos today....They are a great tool for my business. With the right tags they do come up in searches, and people are watching them, and my phone is ringing. I had quite a few customers call this summer and mention they saw my video. I have 20 or videos right now. None of my videos are anything spectacular. There is defineatly room for improvement, but they are bringing in leads. When winter comes and I have more time, I will work on improving them.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I just did a search on cabinet door refinishing in your area and your at the top of the first page. Good job :thumbsup: Just keep making them and be creative


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool video Doug.


----------



## AustinPainter (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your encouragement and constructive criticism. 

It is why I want my stuff to be viewed by trade painters, so that I can get better.

I really appreciate you taking the time, and the trouble.

I am moving to Creede, Colorado soon and recently gave up my shop, so I will also be posting some videos from there in the next couple of months.

Thanks again, Doug


----------



## AustinPainter (Aug 27, 2011)

Woodland, I checked out your website and videos, Very nice job.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

AustinPainter said:


> Woodland, I checked out your website and videos, Very nice job.
> 
> Thanks, Doug


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------

